
EU's GPS satellites have been down for four days in mysterious outage - vegbrasil
https://www.zdnet.com/article/european-gps-satellites-have-been-down-for-four-days-in-mysterious-outage/
======
londons_explore
The fact it took 4 days for anyone outside GNSS geeks to notice this tells you
how non-impactful Galileo is...

